# Ingedus Nancy



## yateich (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour

Pour acheter un disque dur ps3 , on m'a conseillé ce magasin , mais quelqu'un connait ce magasins , et est il accessible handicapé ?

Merci


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je pense que le plu simple est de leur demander directement car je ne suis pas sûr que la population nancéienne fréquentant à la fois ces forums et le magasin sus-nommé soit nombreuse.

Leur numéro de téléphone est aisément trouvable sur leur site Internet 

allez c&#8217;est dimanche, on va être sympa : 03 83 45 81 75


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> allez cest dimanche, on va être sympa[/COLOR]



Oui


----------



## yateich (28 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui



Merci


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> Bonjour, je pense que le plu simple est de leur demander directement car je ne suis pas sûr que la population nancéienne fréquentant à la fois ces forums et le magasin sus-nommé soit nombreuse.
> 
> Leur numéro de téléphone est aisément trouvable sur leur site Internet
> 
> allez c&#8217;est dimanche, on va être sympa : 03 83 45 81 75


La réponse ayant été donnée on peut fermer.


----------

